# Setting Ignition Timing



## dagosrods (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a 1992 Nissan 2.4 4cly. motor and need to set the igniting timing. What do you have to do to disable computer so you can set with timing light. Thanks ****


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u can not disable the ecm to set the timing..

put engine at first position.

remove dizzy and oil pump .

set oil pump timing .
reinstall dizzy...

do not forget to prime the oil pump..


----------

